# Post Pic's of you Favorite Holiday Destination



## Derekh929

Ok looking for some pic's of your best holiday destination , and why you would recommend going there and why it is your top destination , can be anywhere in the world , thanks Derek


----------



## pooma

January 2013, Les Contamines, stunning, the slopes were quiet and a great place to board. Very chilled out holiday as the village was quiet on a night time



And the view out of our chalet



Different boarding holiday this year, Val Thorens in 3 weeks, bit livelier. In the next resort up from where Schumacher had his accident and we have plans to board across into meribel.


----------



## Derekh929

Pooma stunning location, thanks for sharing


----------



## pooma

It was a beautiful place, fancied a bit more of a party vibe this year but if we want chilled next year then I'd go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Derekh929

pooma said:


> It was a beautiful place, fancied a bit more of a party vibe this year but if we want chilled next year then I'd go back in a heartbeat.


Sounds great, only been once to Austria was fantastic, but skied the scottish mountians since the 80's , last time up was 2 years ago though in Glenshee


----------



## Kerr

I've not got many ready to post. But here was my summer holiday.





Second part of the same holiday, different location.





Not good photos to explain the holiday.


----------



## rob28

Meerufenfushi in the Maldives. Paradise.










Yosemite National Park. This picture is at a place called Mariposa Grove, one of the few places that the giant sequoias still grow.










And finally, Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon.. Love it or hate it, you can't ignore it. Not a great photo...










Me at the Grand Canyon. A place you really need to see to understand the true scale of it.


----------



## GrantB5

Good thread, I haven't been on holiday with a DSLR yet but I am hopefully going New York in December..

Nicest place in terms of views I have been is Zell Am See in Austria.. Went there on a skiing holiday with my school..

Rest of the holidays I have been on are with my mates on a 'lads' holiday lol


----------



## Derekh929

Excellent guys keep them coming some excellent destinations, and pics, thanks Derek


----------



## nick.s

For me it is Egypt. I know it's in political turmoil, but I would move there in a heartbeat. The people of Luxor are friendly, the way of life is inviting, the whole place just feels like home. Been several times now, and am considering a holiday apartment at the very least......2 beds, private pool etc for £20k purchase price. Can't argue at that. Anyway, some photos:

Detailing Egyptian style









Some of the history:









Hatchepsuts Temple (Deir el Bahari)









Colossi of Memnon









Inside Luxor & Karnak Temples:



























Mountains on the West Bank lit up of a night time:









And quite possibly the most majestic sunset I will ever see:









I could post hundreds of photos, but I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Nick S that's excellent and this thread may give ideas and inspiration for trips for other members


----------



## nick.s

Forgot to mention it is silly cheap too when out there. The hotel we stayed in (Sheraton Luxor) had great restaurants onsite as well as its own shopping arcade. We ate most nights in the main restaurant. 3 courses plus coffee for £10 each per night. Utter bargain given it was quality food also. Weather in Egypt speaks for itself.


----------



## Natalie

Rottnest Island


Lancelin


----------



## Jochen

Bangkok



Hanoi:



North of Vietnam (Sa Pa)



Loved Thailand, loved Vietnam. Certainly planning to go back to Thailand and see more. Such nice people, such lovely food... Loved it.


----------



## BSD

Levi in Finland. Very cold (-40) very pretty but not so good for skiing because the snow was way too hard and icy.


image by NebZest, on Flickr
Aurora borealis 

Levi feb 13 by NebZest, on Flickr

XC ski tracks too many to do them all but a lot better suited to the climate and some stunning views along the way. 

image by NebZest, on Flickr

image by NebZest, on Flickr
Most taken on iphone so excuse quality.


----------



## Ming

Big Salmon Lake in the yukon. Right on the Alaskan border and 250 miles from the next human being.

Why?

This is why!




Here is how we di the first part of the journey -

the plane in the back ground flew us and our canoes half way in and then we paddled of in to ....................................... the wilderness.

Its hard to explain why really. you either get it or you dont. Greatest adventure of my life so far. 6 days in the wilderness with no communication with the outside world what so ever. Otter, beaver, porcupine and fish eagle for neighbours and the ever present chance of a bear or wolf walking past.

Ming the reminiscent


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Natalie loving the pic never came across these locations , what made you deiced to go there, thanks for pics

Jochen two places on my list great pictures thanks for great pictures

BSD that looked fun love the snow locations why did you choose this location

Ming that looks great piece and quite , what made you choose that location apart from stunning lakes and piece and quiet

Thanks guys and girl excellent i think this is going to turn into a very good thread imho


----------



## Ming

My brother wanted an adventure for his birthday. i said 'How remote?' He said 'How remote can we get!'
That was it really - oh and the lakes and the peace and quiety and the adventure and the canoeing and the ... and the ... and the .....
Ming the Wildman


----------



## Brian mc21

IOM.


----------



## Derekh929

Brian mc21 said:


> IOM.


Thanks Brian another on my list the TT :thumb:


----------



## Brian mc21

You got to Derek. Can't wait for it again this year. Suppose it's pretty apparent the reasons for going. Don't get me wrong I like a holiday in the sun but if you get the weather at the TT there's no better place.


----------



## Derekh929

Brian mc21 said:


> You got to Derek. Can't wait for it again this year. Suppose it's pretty apparent the reasons for going. Don't get me wrong I like a holiday in the sun but if you get the weather at the TT there's no better place.


My Brother in Law currently has Cafe Racer home made , GSXR 650 and brand New BMW Race bike in the garage and he takes his girl friend to a Moto GP:lol: and Stock car meets, but we both want to IOM TT , as i used to be into bikes when younger scrambling racing loved it, few of the Riders was at Goodwood FOS this spoke to Guy Martin and a couple of other great crack


----------



## Jochen

Mallorca


----------



## davo3587

+1 for the tt, my sister has lived there for the past 10 years, so we do a annual pilgrimage.


----------



## Derekh929

Jochen thanks for posing very nice location


----------



## PHUGE

My favourite destination in the last few years, do you know where it is though??


----------



## Derekh929

PHUGE thanks nice corner on Spa thanks


----------



## PHUGE

one of the best corners in the world!


----------



## jenks

Au rouge! Epic


----------



## EddieB

Some shots from 2 of my hols in 2013...

New York...


NY 30 mm 1-100 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

And one from the bottom of Eau Rouge this time 


PT9537 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## EthanCrawford

scotland is mine so much to see even when i live in the country lol

see if you can guess some of the places.


----------



## Derekh929

Guessing game Ethan lets go road to Glenshee, Loch Ness , the nice castle beside sky loch morlich?


----------



## Ross

Hmm I wonder where this is?.......


----------



## Derekh929

Ross said:


> Hmm I wonder where this is?.......


:lol: aye the good old days I remember getting shanhighed when drinking on the Buckie Crusader I think it was the guy took it out and we ran aground on the sand bank:doublesho had to get toed in and fire engine had to come down to stand by was black affronted :lol:, was a wild night to say the least, was in the pub upstairs just off the sea front peer , can't remember it's name, in the pic left side white building


----------



## Ross

Well there is the St Ola and helgies in the centre of that photo,going again in about a months time canna wait.


----------



## Derekh929

Ross said:


> Well there is the St Ola and helgies in the centre of that photo,going again in about a months time canna wait.


St Ola that's the one up stairs disco if I remember correctly great nights also the pierowall trips pierowall hotel just checked the website still same as it was in 80's :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford

well derek. Dornoch firth, glenshee road, Ardverikie Estate (loch laggan), eilean donan castle, apple cross


----------



## Ross

Haha it will be nice pub just a little cramped.


----------



## Derekh929

EthanCrawford said:


> well derek. Dornoch firth, glenshee road, Ardverikie Estate (loch laggan), eilean donan castle, apple cross


Loch laggan never heard of it:doublesho apple cross , so does this mean I'm deported south :lol:


----------



## Griffy

The view from our balcony whilst on holiday in Aruba. Very hot every day and at night too. Really nice Caribbean Island that I would be happy to holiday on again some day...


----------



## b8-sline

Next island Griffy , Curacao


----------



## Derekh929

b8-sline said:


> Next island Griffy , Curacao


That looks fantastic


----------



## Guitarjon

Fantastic thread and posts guys. Keep them coming. I don't have any of my holiday snaps uploaded onto photobucket or on my ipad at the mo I'm afraid. 


I have to admit, I'm slightly jealous, even the Scotland ones as I've never been. Its on my list.

Curaçao is a lovely place. Wasn't a but fan of Aruba but my cousin loved it.


----------



## b8-sline

Derekh929 said:


> That looks fantastic


Actually I went to work there for 8 weeks. Four of us was sent to repair wind turbine blades, we had every Sunday off so we used to chill here on Mambo Beach.


----------



## Derekh929

Loving some off these thanks


----------



## pooma

I just got back from Val Thorens in the French Alps, 20 yard walk along the corridor from our room straight out the door onto a piste, what a fantastic place. Turn right and this was the view



The view off our balcony, the slope there was bashed early on in the night then a big dump of snow left a powder day to play out in 



and finally a panoramic took on my phone in the next resort down Les Menuires


----------



## Derekh929

Pooma very jealous looks fantastic


----------

